

Turn computer into TV not tv to computer - jcavin

I haven&#x27;t had cable for over 8 years now and don&#x27;t even miss it. All the show I like I can get through internet website like hulu, vimeo, youtube, netflix. Even sports are broadcasting live on their website now.<p>I have an hdmi chord that hooks up to my laptop computer. We plug it in when we are ready to watch something. I think that TV is losing the battle with trying to incorporate netflix and amazon prime and all this stuff when you can just setup your computer to display on your flatscreen.<p>I know that I am not alone with this sort of internet tv solution. Sad thing is the cable companies are pushing prices for internet to record highs!<p>How are they going to beat my mac computer cable?
======
awsedrft
I'd be glad to tell you their secret, but I don't want to register at another
website. Bye/

